# To be a buck or wether, the tale of brothers....



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi everyone, it’s me..again!  Lol!   So, I have these two adorable bucklings, they are 3/4 ND and 1/4 planer goat...you know...the ‘Batman’ goat..with big ears?  I just love those ears!!    One is named Willy, he’s bigger and stronger, and we naturally thought we’d keep him as our buck.  He has the best personality!  He is such a charmer!  He loves to snuggle on my lap, eat my hair and climb on my head...which I don’t think is going to stop, even when he’s 40lbs!  His coloring is beautiful...very much like his smaller brother Walter. In fact, at times it’s hard to tell them apart. Walter is definitely more shy. But still a very sweet goat, and perhaps would be a less ‘Bucky’ buck? Chris has already given me the talk about needing to sell him because we don’t need two bucks with the same genes, and we don’t need a wether. I would like to keep him for obvious reasons!! But also, so that Willy has a playmate!! My girls are free range, and I want my buck happy, not crying all day. My last buck got aggressive...that is the last thing I want to happen here!! It would break my heart!! So, here is my question for you all.....Which would you pick? @rachels.haventhought it might be fun to get some input from the group....sure hope she’s right!! . Here are some pictures.. Willy is the one with the large white stripe going down the front of him face. Walter has like, circles around his eyes of white. They are both good lookers, IMO...but, then again...ALL of MY goats are the cutest goats ever to be born and are just a miracle of life!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 1, 2020)

More pictures , this is all of Willy...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 1, 2020)

My experience  is all intact bucks will get " bucky"  that's  just what they are ment to do. , if you have a male kid that has been allowed to climb all over you when he is little, expect him to still view you as a climbing toy as he becomes a adult. The buck we have was a bottle baby and raised to not climb on us, as a adult he will try to challenge humans by rearing on his back legs and tilting his head to head butt....
I am now finding that as far as "pet goats " wethers are awesome for us, no stink, hormones... and pretty darn easy going...
Guess you gotta know your future plans with your goats., pets , breeding , ?
 if your looking for a opinion....I would have to agree with Chris. Try selling him, get used to letting some go for sale if you continue to breed them....
Having had my two intact bucks (two years old) ....it's  a challenge .....one buck will do well alone with a fence separating him from the doe's...two fences a foot apart stops any fence breeding, buck aprons also work.....
Well guess it's  time to go feed now ...have a great day !


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Ok.....I guess I will stop Willy from climbing on me now!! And I suppose I can let one go.  Which one to keep?  I’m so much more attached to Willy...but, since Walter is shy, would he be less assertive?  Chris is going to HATE the idea of a double fence...double money!!  So Barb...you willing to tell him?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 1, 2020)

One fence can be welded wire ....or a three strand hot wire is even better, if you do that , solar is great and cheap enough, just be sure to buy at least a 10 mile one in case you want to expand the hot wire to other areas...
A buck is 50 percent of your herd, if you want to breed and you want improvement  in your herd ..go for the best buck as far as conformation, dams under etc... if for your purpose is pet only, still look at the two choices you have and pick the better buck that has the qualities  you want to pass on to your new kids being born..
Sure I will tell Chris...but I am not coming to visit and tell him till that snow is gone and you put the heat on 80


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 1, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> One fence can be welded wire ....or a three strand hot wire is even better, if you do that , solar is great and cheap enough, just be sure to buy at least a 10 mile one in case you want to expand the hot wire to other areas...
> A buck is 50 percent of your herd, if you want to breed and you want improvement  in your herd ..go for the best buck as far as conformation, dams under etc... if for your purpose is pet only, still look at the two choices you have and pick the better buck that has the qualities  you want to pass on to your new kids being born..
> Sure I will tell Chris...but I am not coming to visit and tell him till that snow is gone and you put the heat on 80


Well, if we’re going for udder quality...she makes too much milk, it’s not tight, but long nipples.  The boys might be too big to breed with my smaller ND girls?  I’m so twisted up with this!  I really didn’t want a buck...because...Chris had to take care of him...and Chris didn’t want to do the work, so we got rid of him.  But...both of these boys are sooo beautiful I’d love to pass that down to my future kids!! When we saw them, we were thrilled!!  It’s a toss up, for sure!  Ugh


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 1, 2020)

When raising a buck, you can't treat him like a doe. So you can love on him by petting him and such but i wouldn't let him in your lap or to climb on you. And diffently no playing. He needs to respect(animal world have healthy fear)  you other wise you will have to earn that respect back when he an adult. We had a sweet buck Grant some times he would decide to test me and he would get pinned. Holding them on the ground on their side teaches them you are a predator and can and will take them out if they test you.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 1, 2020)

CONSIDER....selling all the boys....then when you are set up and want to breed, look for a buck that suits your requirements  for your breeding...
If you just CAN'T  part with the boys then  wether them and let them be pets...... just a thought


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hmmmmm.  That’s a wonderful thought..to keep them both!!  I caught Chris in a good mood despite the cold!  He was holding Willy...17lbs!!  I told him that I just don’t think he can be our buck because he’s too big, but I just can’t even think of selling him because I’m too attached!  I said I want to wether him.  He asked why?  I said because he’s so snuggly.  Chris hugged him tight and asked if he was a spooner?  I’m hoping this bodes well for me?  Then we talked about Walter...I said I would sell him if I had to, just to be able to keep Willy.  Or keep him as our buck?  He said Walter might even be too big to be our buck too.  So, it’s still, up in the air..BUT, it’s out there with Chris, that I just want Willy as a wether so he stays my pet.  And we both see he’ll be too big for our girls?  AND, he didn’t say no, so that’s A huge plus in my book!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Well...I got my wish!!  I get to make Willy a wether!!  Yeah!!  Bad news though, have to sell Walter.  I will surely bawl my eyes out that day...but I will make certain he goes to a good home and ask for updates often!  . I’m just so thrilled that I can keep my Willy!  Since we are going to let the buyer decide if they want Walter as a buck or wether, I decided to not let him jump on me...but, he isn’t like that at all, so it shouldn’t be too hard.  And, we’re going to follow @rachels.haven ’s advice and wait until the weather is nicer to sell him.  She said people are more willing to buy in the spring, plus, he’s not weaned.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 1, 2020)

Now you have a plan


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Well, our old farmer friend came over last night and of course butt in on all of our plans with our animals.  He’s kinda pushy.  He told me to castrate Willy now!  He wanted to just cut him open, but I was scared so I got the bands.  Oh boy..am I regretting it!   My poor boy is sooo sad and not eating much at all!  He cried all last night, today I held him quite awhile, but if anyone came by to play, he got very upset.  Maybe next time we should just do the simple cut?  Our friend says they are back at play within minutes.  As for WaLter.  Our friend also convinced us to sell him now when he’s young and adorable.  Which is true...    I put the ad on and got three calls right away.  The one guy is the man who bought our ducks!  So, I’m really hoping Walter goes with them.  If he has to leave,  I like him going somewhere I can visit, and that has small kids To play with him as he grows.  So tomorrow I’m going to give him a crash course on weaning to a bottle...sure it won’t go great.  But, at least he’ll have a feel for it before he has to leave.  I foresee a lot of tears that day...ugh


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 3, 2020)

How old are these guys?  Getting one on a bottle after being exclusivly mama raised for more than a few weeks is going to be tough.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 3, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> How old are these guys?  Getting one on a bottle after being exclusive mama raised for more than a few weeks is going to be tough.


That’s what I wa# afrai$ of.  They aren’t reall6 jus5 will momma.  She has trouble because she makes to9 much milk.  She I have to milk her down and then hold each one as they nurse off of her...so, kinda close to be8n* bottle fed?  Sort of?  I know, not at all, but he certainly gets the attention of one!!!  Should I just le5 him go then and have the new owners go straigh5 to grain hay and water?  They are about 6weeks


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 3, 2020)

I have only heard of 8 weeks and I thought that was early


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I have only heard of 8 weeks and I thought that was early


See...I was planning to do it when they were three month old...but then our farmer friend came by and nope, they can be weaned right now...they’d be just fine!!  Had me confused, but Chris thought it was great.  I suppose I hope I get more imout here, maybe hold off the sale? @B&B Happy goats @rachels.haven    .?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 3, 2020)

I am on your side. But it would be very difficult to bottle feed at his age..


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 3, 2020)

You could always offer the person to leave him on mom until 8 weeks. And get a deposit its what i am doing with my buckling i have the owner a deposit and I pick him up March 17 when he 8 weeks old


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 3, 2020)

What's two more weeks?  I've seen some weaned at 6 weeks = but it's not the best practice.  Are they eating feed and hay?   And. the more you milk mom the more milk she makes.  It's the rule of supply and demand.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 4, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> What's two more weeks?  I've seen some weaned at 6 weeks = but it's not the best practice.  Are they eating feed and hay?   And. the more you milk mom the more milk she makes.  It's the rule of supply and demand.


They ate grain and hay like crazy...all five of them.  I am going to try to put him on a bottle today, but if he won’t go for it, then, I think I’ll call the guy.  So, do I then wean all 5of them at 8 weeks?  I was really planning to let them go a lot longer, like 12.  I hate when our farmer friend gets involved...he just muddles things up.  Like I didn’t think it was time to band Willy, thought he was too young.  I will kill that guy if I’ll left with a goat that needs rebanded!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 4, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> They ate grain and hay like crazy...all five of them.  I am going to try to put him on a bottle today, but if he won’t go for it, then, I think I’ll call the guy.  So, do I then wean all 5of them at 8 weeks?  I was really planning to let them go a lot longer, like 12.  I hate when our farmer friend gets involved...he just muddles things up.  Like I didn’t think it was time to band Willy, thought he was too young.  I will kill that guy if I’ll left with a goat that needs rebanded!



How old is the the goat you banded ? We band at 8 to 10 weeks ( mostly at 10) , if it's  done too early you can run into lots of problems...neighbor did theirs at 6 weeks, two weeks later they were removed surgically  by the vet at his office, (that mess had turned ugly !)
Unless you are going to use the milk for other reasons, ....why not let the doe wean her kids ?   She will take care of the entire process as mother nature intended and nonthing beats moms milk for a healthy kid


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 4, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> They ate grain and hay like crazy...all five of them.  I am going to try to put him on a bottle today, but if he won’t go for it, then, I think I’ll call the guy.  So, do I then wean all 5of them at 8 weeks?  I was really planning to let them go a lot longer, like 12.  I hate when our farmer friend gets involved...he just muddles things up.  Like I didn’t think it was time to band Willy, thought he was too young.  I will kill that guy if I’ll left with a goat that needs rebanded!



Don't  ask the farmer guy any questions directly  pertaining to your animals, ask him " general" questions  or make conversation simple. He sounds like a old farmer that used to stop by our place in the 1970's....pigs, he would just cut the testicles  out and fry them up in a pan to eat. Goats...hang them by the back leg tendons  then cut their throat till they bleed out.....shots for anything or a vet NEVER.....
The "older farmers have lots of wisdom on many subjects that need to be shared, fortunately  we have progressed to treating our animals a little more humanely  and giving them better care. There is a balance here with your "farmer neighbor friend " you just have to find it and keep it in check.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Barb, as usual, you hit the nail on the head!!  I told Chris that I don’t think Walter is ready to be weaned until 8 weeks and I want to call the guy, try to get a deposit, and wait.  Chris agreed, after a bit of teasing.  If the guy doesn’t want to give me a deposit, oh well, I’ll just relist  him in 2 weeks.  I had three people wanting to buy him.  I picked this guy because he bought our ducks too.  Our friend means we’ll, but, he is from the very old school of thinking, and that’s just not how I want to do things around here and he thinks I’m too soft for it.  Honestly, I wish he’d stop nosing in so much, but we see him every Sunday, buy our hay, very cheap from him, and he drops by a ton because he wants to lease our land.  Obviously we aren’t letting him.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 4, 2020)

I called the guy who is buying Walter.  I explained the situation, he had no problem with waiting a few weeks!!  He’s sending a hefty cashiers check to hold him!  Now I won’t lose sleep, as I   did last night!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 4, 2020)

Make sure the buyer understands that the deposit is non-refundable.  That way if he backs out you haven't lost by keeping the kid until he is not quite so adorable.  Some people promise they are going to buy the animal, then back out after keeping you waiting for pick up.  NOW YOU HAVE LOST A SALE AND THE OTHER PEOPLE THAT WERE INTERESTED HAVE GONE ELSEWHERE.  Selling Walter is a good idea.  Next kidding there will be more adorable kids for you to love.  8 weeks-2 months is ok to wean as long as the kids are eating hay and grain.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 5, 2020)

The guy knows it’s non-refundable...and there’s actually another guy pressing me to sell him Walter if the check isn’t here by Sunday. Short time line.   If the check isn’t here I’m just going to tell the other guy I want to give it a couple more days.  Walter is a hot little dude


----------

